# Wirralcam



## jaigee (Feb 8, 2006)

Apologies if this has been listed previously, but this is an excellent webcam site with views of the Mersey etc., updated every 30 seconds.

http://www.wirralcam.com/

Quite a lot of shipping yesterday but a bit late for it today.

N.B. If creating a link, bookmark the above page and re-enter each time. Linking to one of the sub-pages will just repeat your last visit.


----------



## Tony D (May 2, 2004)

posted this one before,access from this page,a live streaming webcam covering the mouth of the Tyne.
http://www.jimscot.myby.co.uk/Links/webcams.html
Couple more not related to the sea but worth watching African wildlife live.
http://www.africam.com/wildlife/index.php
http://www.wildearth.tv/static/wildearth/channels/we_safari.html
and this one, they have live safari every day where they drive round looking at Elephants Rhinos an such,great stuff
All the above webcams are real time, live ie they do not update every half minute or so which I find a bit irritating


----------



## Pat Kennedy (Apr 14, 2007)

Here is a link to a live webcam at Pilot Station Finkenwerder on the River Elbe with a fixed view upstream towards Hamburg. Lots of traffic.
http://www.smd.de/cms/index.php?id=9
regards, 
Pat


----------

